# My First Seiko



## thomopac (Jan 17, 2007)

Thanks to RLT my dads old seiko now mine looks as good as new.


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Welcome to the forum Thomopac - always good to have another Seiko fan here








.

Looks like a nice watch - got any more details about it (age, movement etc) & do you have any other watches or does you collection consist of that one only?


----------



## unlcky alf (Nov 19, 2006)

Welcome to the forum Thomopac,

Is that a 7005 ?


----------



## thomopac (Jan 17, 2007)

Yes it is a 7005-2000


----------



## thomopac (Jan 17, 2007)

pauluspaolo said:


> Welcome to the forum Thomopac - always good to have another Seiko fan here
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just started but on look for more ?


----------



## unlcky alf (Nov 19, 2006)

thomopac said:


> Yes it is a 7005-2000


A 7005-2000 takes pride of place in my collection as well, I also inherited one from my father. They have one of the most attractive dials I've yet seen and are extremely durable.










Yours came off the production line in August 73, so ours were probably both in the shipping warehouse at the same time, awaiting dispatch. Are you particularly interested in any particular make or style?


----------



## thomopac (Jan 17, 2007)

unlcky alf said:


> thomopac said:
> 
> 
> > Yes it is a 7005-2000
> ...


All sorts do you get your seviced and where ?


----------



## unlcky alf (Nov 19, 2006)

thomopac said:


> All sorts do you get your seviced and where ?


If you do a google search on "Chris Heal" you will find the website of a watch restorer who gets good recommendations on this forum, his site should be the first result. I had an email back from him today re the service of an Oris and a Seiko which he'd decided he is unable to assist with, I was rather surprised about the Seiko. If you can't service a mass produced Seiko on the grounds that it is "obselete" then what older watches can you service?

There are various photos on his "restoration" pages showing work that he has carried out, with before and after photos, and the standard of workmanship looks very high. I'd still give him a try, maybe he considers the 7005-2000 viable for a service. Beyond that I'm afraid I can't help, I haven't had a watch serviced before so have no other suggestions, but if anybody else can recommend somebody I'd be very interested as well.


----------

